# New kernel driver for RTS5209 cardreader in 3.8 doesn't work

## Vrenn

In my Alienware M17x there is a build in card reader for SD-Cards.

Currently I have no Idea why it doesn't work as I have used the new supplied driver in kernel 3.8. see lspci -v

```
13:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0490

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

        Memory at d3101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

        Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci

13:00.1 SD Host controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0490

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d3100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [b0] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
```

dmesg seems to accept it too

```
[    0.854548] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.854632] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    0.854718] sdhci-pci 0000:13:00.1: SDHCI controller found [10ec:5209] (rev 1)

[    0.854831] sdhci-pci 0000:13:00.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[    0.854952] sdhci-pci 0000:13:00.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[    0.879122] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:13:00.1] using DMA

```

```
[    0.737128] rtsx_pci 0000:13:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.737141] rtsx_pci 0000:13:00.0: rtsx_pci_acquire_irq: pcr->msi_en = 1, pci->irq = 41
```

But theres no useable blockdevice, dolphin is missing the device when a sd-card is used.

The kerneldriver lists my RTS5209 and an usb-adapter for sd-cards is functional.

Do you have any idea where to look next?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Vrenn wrote:*   

> Do you have any idea where to look next?

 

there ?

----------

## Vrenn

Never used rts_bpp, but I hope it is the same and gets fixed  :Sad: 

edith: mine was CONFIG_RTS_PSTOR

But thank you, now I know I might be not alone.

----------

## polslinux

With the patch that is in the bug report it compiles  :Very Happy: 

----------

## polslinux

The module compile fine but i cannot read any sd card  :Sad: 

```
CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI=y
```

----------

## beizhuchun

This also occured with gentoo-source-3.9.3

dmesg:

mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card

----------

## alinefr

Googling around I found this. 

http://www.skuldougery.com/?p=93

We need to make sure our kernel has:

```

CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_REALTEK_PCI=m

MMC_REALTEK_PCI=m

MEMSTICK_REALTEK_PCI=m

```

And now my card reader is working as it should.

----------

## polslinux

it works  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lkraav

+1, yes it does

----------

## el_Salmon

It works for my HP laptop too. Thanks!

----------

